# Sleeping on my left side is painful ...



## colsy

I am making SUCH a huge effort to sleep on my left side, as all the books, midwives, etc. suggest. However, I'm starting to wake up with a real deep ache in my left hip/bum area - it's not painful, and there's no main focus at all so I can't massage it out - it's more like a widespread dull ache deep in the muscle somewhere. I am guessing this is because I'm squashing the area and it's not getting much blood and oxygen, but knowing this doesn't make the ache go away!

I use all the various pillows under the sun, including normal pillows, a long V-shaped maternity pillow, and a double-sided bump pillow.

Has anybody found a way of lying on their left side so they don't get an achy hip/bum?

Ta v much for any help xx


----------



## kaygeebee

I get the same thing - but it's uncomfy in my ribs rather than hips! 

I haven't found a solution - I just sleep on the left for as long as I can then switch to the right where I'm most comfy!!


----------



## emmerypemmery

I have found sleeping on either side is uncomfortable. I keep waking up on my back, which I know is bad, and then being in real pain and trying to roll over. Sleeping is not easy :(


----------



## TTC LADY

emmerypemmery said:


> I have found sleeping on either side is uncomfortable. I keep waking up on my back, which I know is bad, and then being in real pain and trying to roll over. Sleeping is not easy :(


I could have written this post - I experience exactly the same thing. I have a pregnancy pillow but found it to be of no use.


----------



## skellysgirl

Id forget all the [email protected] about how to sleep.

Just sleep in any way thats comfy, its pointless getting less sleep that will make you grouchy and misrable, in turn making everything worse.


----------



## craftymum

I'm only getting about 2 hours sleep, It kills to lie on my back and no matter what side I lie on it gets really sore and uncomfy, I've tried the pillows too but I can't stand the extra heat that comes from having them there


----------



## soon2b6

I try to sleep on my left but also find it uncomfortable after a while so I just turn over for a bit, I think that it isnt exactly bad for the baby to sleep in a different position its just left is perhaps optimal to lay on the left side?


----------



## bex2602

It is impossible to sleep in the same position all night without stopping blood flow and getting cramp! I attempt to sleep on my left but end up rolling over and its a bit on my right then a bit on my left then time for a wee then it all starts again! I really cant wait to sleep through the night again but that aint gonna happen for a long time is it lol!x


----------



## quaints

same, right side is soo much more comfortable and even then somehow my left hip ends up hurting.. so there's no way I can sleep on my left side!


----------



## firegal

My left side gets really sore so I've given up... I reckon I spend about half my night on my right now. I asked my midwife awhile ago if it matters and she said no - she said as long as you're not on your back, it makes no real difference which side you sleep on. It's definitely better for you and the LO to get some sleep on your right then to not get any sleep and suffer in pain on your left!


----------



## Chaos

Yea I get these pressure point pains also if I lay on one side for so long.

I know all the books *say* lay on your left side, but personally I don't see the point if you're awake all night and getting exhausted trying to accomplish this.

Now I just lay in any position that makes me feel comfy enough to sleep. Be it on my back with a pillow under my right side to slightly tilt me towards the left, or if I'm on my right or even sometimes I semi lay on my belly ... I do this by laying on my right side, leaning over slightly and wedging my self up on the pregnancy pillow so I'm kinda facing the bed at a 45 degree angle so my belly is in the gap. Its SO comfy and as close to tummy sleeping I can get at the moment lol.

Most mornings I wake up flat on my back anyways.


----------



## Septie

I can never fall asleep on my side, because the bubs won't let me (as soon as I try, he kicks the hell out of me...). So I usually fall asleep on my back, sometimes wake up on my side. I really don't think our bodies would let us do sth that's dangerous to the baby...


----------



## Kim T

My midwife told me that i HAVE to sleep on my left side to try and get baby to move round! But sleeping on my side is soooo uncomfortable.. My hips are agony! Doesnt matter what i do i wake up flat on my back in the end :dohh:!


----------



## Vici

I toss and turn all night, as it hurts both sides after i've been lying for about an hour or so! No possible way I can sleep on my back now!


----------



## JShaw

colsy said:


> Has anybody found a way of lying on their left side so they don't get an achy hip/bum?
> 
> Ta v much for any help xx

My hip/bum area only hurt if I sleep on a bed too firm. I was at my mother's cottage on the weekend and the bed was killing my hips! I was sooo looking forward to getting home and sleeping in my soft bed. I like firm beds if I sleep on my back, but it's more comfy on a very soft one for my side-sleeping.

Maybe try getting foam covering or something for your mattress. Although, if you don't have many weeks to go, it might not be worth the added cost.


----------



## MelW

skellysgirl said:


> Id forget all the [email protected] about how to sleep.
> 
> Just sleep in any way thats comfy, its pointless getting less sleep that will make you grouchy and misrable, in turn making everything worse.

I so agree.... trying to sleep on my left side all night was painful and i lay awake most of the night...drove me mad! :wacko: Now I couldn't be bothered...getting a decent night's sleep in any position is more important than worrying about staying on my left side all night


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm a bit odd... on the sofa I have to sleep on my left hand side.. but if i'm in bed, I can't stand being more than a few minutes on my left, it HAS to be my right hand side. It's odd, I know :blush: Sleeping is a pain anyway, I dreadd night time! 

xoxox


----------



## jojo2605

I'm the same as some on here too: I start off on my left but spend all night swapping from one side to the other as about an hour on one side sets it off aching so i swap to the other but then in even less time this side is aching... and so it continues until its time for a loo break! Oh the joys hehe. i guess there's just no way of getting a sound sleep now in 3rd tri is there?!? Only way to forget the pain would be to get drunk! and as that's out the question.... xx x x x xx


----------



## Pippin

I find having a lot of pillows (3 big ones in my case) under my head and shoulders (like you would reading in bed) then hug a pillow so my shoulders are not hunched then a pillow between my knees helps me sleep much better. I know it sounds a lot but it's not a hassle and seriously it's made a massive difference to me.


----------



## goddess35b

I'm much the same, I have to alternate which side i sleep on as i wake up with aching hips. Thought i was the only one so glad to know i'm not. On the plus side i haven't needed(yet) to get up for the loo in the night.


----------



## becstar

It's been really hurting me the last few nights... I don't have an answer but if someone does, please share it!


----------

